# Automount on xfce4.8



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 22, 2011)

Trying to make my dvd drive to work, also usb flash disks, how can I automount on xfce4.8 without mounting everytime?


----------



## olivierd (Oct 22, 2011)

At this time automount is Â« broken Â» on Xfce 4.8. Because it depends of udev (too bind to Linux).

However, if you install devel/gvfs (Fuse is not necessary), you will be able to mount properly USB stick, DVD, ...


```
gvfs-mount -d /dev/...
```

Your media will be stored in /media/...

In addition, with sysutils/xfce4-genmon-plugin (panel plugin), you can write shell script, to mount your media.


----------



## plamaiziere (Oct 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Trying to make my dvd drive to work, also usb flash disks, how can I automount on xfce4.8 without mounting everytime?



It works here (at least the dvd) but I'm not sure how.

I think this come from one of this:

```
gnome-vfs-2.24.4    GNOME Virtual File System
gvfs-1.6.6_1        GNOME virtual file system
thunar-vfs-1.2.0_1  The virtual filesystem for Thunar
```

I've dbus, hal and these sorts of things running.

HTH, regards.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok. One more thing confuses me. On my */dev* my dvd drive is named *acd0*, *cdrom* & *cd0*! Why 3 names for the same? Seems wrong! And:

```
[lucifer@darkchaos /]$ sudo gvfs-mount -d /dev/acd0
No volume for device file /dev/acd0
[lucifer@darkchaos /]$ sudo gvfs-mount -d /dev/cd0 
No volume for device file /dev/cd0
[lucifer@darkchaos /]$ sudo gvfs-mount -d /dev/cdrom 
No volume for device file /dev/cdrom
```
Something goes veeery wrong!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Trying to make my dvd drive to work, also usb flash disks, how can I automount on xfce4.8 without mounting everytime?



xfce dropped support of HAL, but that was how xfce on FreeBSD did automounting.

A couple of us came up with our own solutions.  Here's mine, and this more ambitious one is by aragon.


----------



## Kryol (Nov 7, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> xfce dropped support of HAL, but that was how xfce on FreeBSD did automounting.
> 
> A couple of us came up with our own solutions.  Here's mine, and this more ambitious one is by aragon.



For me CD/DVD automount works and works with HAL (I can see .hal-mtab and .hal-mtab-lock at /media. But USBs are not mounted. Why HAL works for CD/DVDs only?


----------

